# Labor Laws and Co-workers



## Amethyst (Oct 19, 2005)

Speaking of which...I don't know what the law is...but when one co-worker constantly gossips and speaks bad about another co-worker, is that grounds for a hostile work environment? Forget about even a law suit...I'm talking about just discussing the matter with your boss about this person...and saying that you want it to stop....its creating a hostile work environment because you overhear this person speaking about you behind your back.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 19, 2005)

Amethyst, if you have tried the approach of speaking with this "gossip monger" and tell this poor excuse for a human being that they are not being mature or kind/nice, unfortunately, you have no choice but to speak to a supervisor (if there is one). Of course, discretion is necessary as the supervisor must also not be an IDIOT and approach this in a sensitive manner so as not to alert the person where this information came from anda create additional problems of animosity. It would help if you can back this up in an e-mail to the supervisor but make sure you mark the e-mail/memo "highly confidential" so there is no mistaking the contents or who should have access to it.

It helps if your boss/supervisor can step back and take the necessary action by just simply saying I don't want this kind of unprofessional behavior in the office. Unfortunately, because our society has become a litigous one there are so many unexpected turns/roads so NO ONE wants to correct such behavior. It _could_ be construed as "creating/enabling a hostile working environment" but difficult to "prove".

Me, I just slam someone like this - no bars hold! But, that's another story!

HTH

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Speaking of which...I don't know what the law is...but when one co-worker constantly gossips and speaks bad about another co-worker, is that grounds for a hostile work environment? Forget about even a law suit...I'm talking about just discussing the matter with your boss about this person...and saying that you want it to stop....its creating a hostile work environment because you overhear this person speaking about you behind your back.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 21, 2005)

((((phoenix461)))) &amp; (((charmaine)))) thanks so much - you lifted my spirits.

I plan to speak to my boss and this lady also acts the same way to another co-worker of mine. She spoke to her two bosses. I'll let you know the outcome.

Phoenix - we think alike - I'd love nothing more than to tell her just where to go!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 21, 2005)

Amethyst - it seems u and I r in the city. Tell me where u r and I will just show up randomly and take care of this thing. Everyone thinks I am crazy anyway so this is just something to prove that.

I sure hope this is resolved sooner rather than later and that the bosses will use utmost discretion when handling this so there is not a lash back at yourself and the other co-worker. Life has enough challenges so going through hell at work is the pits.

Luv ya!

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* ((((phoenix461)))) &amp; (((charmaine)))) thanks so much - you lifted my spirits.
I plan to speak to my boss and this lady also acts the same way to another co-worker of mine. She spoke to her two bosses. I'll let you know the outcome.

Phoenix - we think alike - I'd love nothing more than to tell her just where to go!


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 21, 2005)

LOL - thanks for the support - lets see how it goes after I talk to my boss. I went to two headhunters this week and they told me they're sending me some job specs to review. The interviews went well - I felt.

Hopefully I can get my butt out and into a more professional atmosphere.


----------



## MacForMe (Oct 21, 2005)

Actually, it DOES create a hostile work environment. Belive it or not, a person that either wears TOO much perfume or doesn't shower, as well as uses foul language etc are also people that create a "hostile" work environment. I would speak up. I also would tell the gossiper that no one likes a gossip and her behaviour is toxic



. This is a workplace and to get over herself. But thats just me. I have no fear of confrontations! But if you stand up for someone that cant, thats even BETTER.

Gossips are mean and nasty people.. they are TOXIC..


----------

